# Επιστροφή στο πολυτονικό προωθεί η υπουργός Παιδείας



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

*Επιστροφή στο πολυτονικό προωθεί η υπουργός Παιδείας*

Ανταποκρινόμενη στις παραινέσεις του πρωθυπουργού για έμφαση στην ανάπτυξη σε συνδυασμό με τα πορίσματα της ομάδας Τσέγκου, που έδειξε αυξημένη ανάπτυξη των ικανοτήτων μεταξύ παιδιών που διδάσκονταν με πολυτονικό σύστημα, η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου προτείνει την επάνοδο στο πολυτονικό σύστημα σε πολλαπλά επίπεδα.

Για ένα διάστημα που δεν προσδιορίστηκε, το μέτρο θα ισχύσει πειραματικά, ώστε να εξαχθούν τα απαραίτητα συμπεράσματα. Αφού το πείραμα Τσέγκου ήταν σε περιορισμένη κλίμακα, θα αξιοποιηθούν στην πρώτη φάση η δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση και ο εκδοτικός χώρος. Ήδη το πολυτονικό εφαρμόζεται από αρκετούς εκδοτικούς οίκους και περιοδικές λογοτεχνικές εκδόσεις, οπότε θα δοθεί η ευκαιρία να αξιολογηθεί σε ικανό εύρος το κατά πόσο οι αναγνώστες πολυτονισμένων κειμένων αναπτύσσουν τις διανοητικές τους ικανότητες ταχύτερα από τους αναγνώστες των μονοτονισμένων κειμένων. Ιδανικό θα ήταν να γίνει η σύγκριση μεταξύ συγγραφέων πολυτονισμένων και συγγραφέων μονοτονισμένων κειμένων, αλλά οι πρώτοι είναι ελάχιστοι σε σχέση με τα πολυτονισμένα κείμενα, τα οποία κατά κανόνα παράγονται από ηλεκτρονικά προγράμματα πολυτονισμού. Επιπλέον, οι ελάχιστοι πολυτονιστές ανήκουν κατά πλειονότητα σε συγκεκριμένη ηλικιακή ομάδα, η οποία διδάχθηκε το πολυτονικό στο σχολείο, οπότε μέσα σε εκείνο το ευρύτερο πλαίσιο διγλωσσίας και άσκησης στην αποκωδικοποίηση της επικοινωνίας έχουν μαθητόθεν αναπτύξει τις διανοητικές τους ικανότητες και είναι εκτός κάθε συναγωνισμού.

Πιο αξιόπιστα συγκριτικά αποτελέσματα πιστεύεται ότι θα παράσχει η αρχική εφαρμογή του πολυτονικού στο λύκειο, όπου για πειραματικούς λόγους αλλά και για την διασφάλιση ίσων ευκαιριών το πολυτονικό θα επιβάλλεται μόνο στους μαθητές της θεωρητικής κατεύθυνσης, ενώ οι μαθητές της θετικής θα ασκούν το μυαλό τους με εμβάθυνση στα μαθηματικά. Δεν έχει δοθεί ακόμα απάντηση στο ερώτημα τού πώς θα αποτραπεί η χρήση των ηλεκτρονικών προγραμμάτων πολυτονισμού στις ερευνητικές εργασίες, ενώ πιστεύεται ότι η επιβολή του πολυτονικού μπορεί να οδηγήσει τη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των μαθητών στην επιλογή της συγγραφής της εργασίας στην αγγλική γλώσσα (πράγμα το οποίο, σύμφωνα με δηλητηριώδη σχόλια αντιπολιτευομένων, δεν αποκλείεται να αποτελεί επιδίωξη της υπουργού).

Συζητιέται επίσης το ενδεχόμενο να εφαρμοστεί αμέσως και στο δημόσιο το πρότυπο των εκδοτικών οίκων και των λυκείων. Θα υπάρχουν τα υπουργεία θετικής κατεύθυνσης (π.χ. οικονομικών, ανάπτυξης, υποδομών), τα οποία θα συνεχίσουν την εφαρμογή του μονοτονικού, και τα υπουργεία θεωρητικής κατεύθυνσης (π.χ. παιδείας και θρησκευμάτων, δικαιοσύνης, πολιτισμού), όπου θα ισχύει το πολυτονικό. Στις περιπτώσεις ανεπίδεκτων υπαλλήλων θα γίνονται οι προβλεπόμενες μετατάξεις. Μετά την πάροδο πενταετίας θα είναι δυνατή η σύγκριση των επιδόσεων των υπουργείων και η εξαγωγή ασφαλών συμπερασμάτων. Αν δεν σημειώνεται πρόοδος στον οικονομικό τομέα, θα είναι δυνατόν πια να δοθεί μια εξήγηση στην επιτροπή του διεθνούς οικονομικού ελέγχου, κοινώς τρόικα. Υποστηρίζεται άλλωστε ότι από τότε που στερηθήκαμε το πολυτονικό έχουμε γίνει όλοι πλην εξαιρέσεων πιο βλάκες.

Αν η παραπάνω διαπίστωση δεν είναι λανθασμένη ή απλή σύμπτωση, αλλά κάτι που θα αποδειχθεί περίτρανα και από τα πειράματα, θα κριθεί εν συνεχεία η σκοπιμότητα της επαναφοράς του πολυτονικού σε όλα τα επίπεδα της παιδείας, της διοίκησης και των ΜΜΕ. Ωστόσο, δεν αποκλείεται να προκύψει ότι αυτό που μας κάνει πιο ευέλικτους, πιο ικανούς και εν τέλει πιο έξυπνους είναι η τήρηση δύο συστημάτων (χαζοί είναι οι επιχειρηματίες που τηρούν διπλά βιβλία;), τα δύο τονικά συστήματα και, γιατί όχι, η διγλωσσία. Σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση προτείνεται η επέκταση του διπλοτονικού συστήματος στην καθημερινότητά μας: οι δεξιές σελίδες των εφημερίδων θα τυπώνονται σε πολυτονικό και οι αριστερές σε μονοτονικό. Οι ταμπέλες των καταστημάτων με ζυγό αριθμό θα πολυτονίζονται. Στα ποιήματα, εκτός από τη σταυρωτή ομοιοκαταληξία, θα εφαρμοστεί και ο σταυρωτός τονισμός. Οι νόμοι του κράτους θα τυπώνονται με βαρείες, τα νομοσχέδια θα κατατίθενται χωρίς τις βαρείες και οι προτάσεις νόμων σε μονοτονικό. Τις ζυγές μέρες θα κυκλοφορούν οι οδηγοί με βαφτιστικό όνομα ταυτότητας που περισπάται, όπως Παῦλος, κ.ο.κ.

Η υπουργός ζήτησε από τους πολίτες να υποβάλουν σκέψεις και προτάσεις για το προτεινόμενο πείραμα στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση διπλοτονικὸν@ὑπουργεῖονπαιδείας.γκρ.





Η παραπάνω καταχώρηση δεν είναι γκρίζα διαφήμιση των Πολυτονιστών της Magenta.


----------



## unique (Apr 1, 2011)

Καλή πρωταπριλιά σε όλους!


----------



## unique (Apr 1, 2011)

Ένας γνωστός μου, τμηματάρχης στο υπουργείο παιδείας, μου είχε αναφέρει εμπιστευτικά ότι ετοιμάζονται σχετικά σεμινάρια για καθηγητές που θα ξεκινήσουν το καλοκαίρι, ώστε να προετοιμαστούν για την έναρξη της νέας σχολικής χρονιάς και το νέο λύκειο.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Apr 1, 2011)

Καλή αρχή μου φαίνεται, αλλά αν είναι να γυρίσουμε στις ρίζες μας, ας το κάνουμε σωστά.

ΟΛΑΤΑΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑΚΑΙΚΟΛΛΗΤΑΟΙΛΕΞΕΙΣΜΕΤΑΞΥΤΟΥΣΜΕΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗΤΟΝΩΝ
ΚΑΙΣΗΜΕΙΩΝΣΤΙΞΗΣΩΣΤΕΝΑΞΑΝΑΝΙΩΣΟΥΜΕΤΟΑΡΧΑΙΟΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΚΑΛΛΟΣΤΟΤΕΠΟΥ
ΦΤΙΑΧΝΑΜΕΠΑΡΘΕΝΩΝΕΣΚΑΙΟΙΑΛΛΟΙΕΤΡΩΓΑΝΒΕΛΑΝΙΔΙΑ.

(Πολύ ωραίο, Νίκελ!)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2011)

Η διγλωσσία δεν ταιριάζει σε ένα σύγχρονο κράτος, ούτε βοηθούν οι μεσοβέζικες λύσεις. Πλήρης αποκατάσταση του πολυτονικού τώρα! Το έγραψα και στο ὑπουργεῖονπαιδείας.γκρ


----------



## stathis (Apr 1, 2011)

Να με σιγχορίτε, αλλά ό,τι κε να λέι ι ιπουργός, εγό παραμένο οπαδόσ τισ πρότασισ Ματσάκι.


----------



## melody (Apr 1, 2011)

Μου συμβαίνει συχνά να χάνω την αίσθηση του χρόνου. Μόλις διαβάζοντας την ανάρτηση σου Nickel συνειδητοποίησα τι μέρα είναι. 
Καλό μήνα σε όλους. (Nickel, πού τα βρίσκεις;...)


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2011)

:down::down::down:
Αντίσταση τώρα!

Επιτέλους, πόσα πια πειράματα θα κάνουν στην παιδεία! Από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι (με κάθε αλλαγή υπουργού ή σε περιόδους που χρειάζεται να στραφεί η προσοχή του κόσμου αλλού, επειδή η επικαιρότητα και τα πραγματικά προβλήματα φέρνουν σε δύσκολη θέση την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση) αλλάζουν τα συστήματα εισαγωγής στα ΑΕΙ, στο Γυμνάσιο, στο Λύκειο, τα μαθήματα και η κατανομή διδακτικών ωρών, η διδακτέα ύλη, τα βιβλία, το 'να, τ' άλλο, το παράλλο. Νισάφι πια, κυρίες υπουργίνες και κύριοι υπουργοί, το κεφάλι των παιδιών μας δεν είναι του κασίδη το κεφάλι, να μάθετε όλοι τέχνη πάνω του. Διακυβεύεται το μέλλον μας, το μέλλον του ιστορικού λαού μας, της τρισχιλιετούς!

Για το διπλοτονικό διαφωνώ καθέτως, οριζοντίως και πλαγίως, διπλά και τρίδιπλα!
Συμφωνώ με τον Μαρίνο: όχι μεσοβέζικες λύσεις. Πολυτονικό σκέτο που είναι δοκιμασμένο αιώνες ολόκληρους κι έβγαλε μυαλά μεγάλα (ζυμωμένα με το γάλα, με τον Μίμη και τη Λόλα και τη βέργα του δασκάλου). Εγώ θα ήθελα να δω και την επόμενη σημαντικότατη γλωσσική μεταρρύθμιση: την επαναφορά της καθαρευούσης, όχι επειδή την πρόλαβα και την έμαθα λιγάκι, αλλά σαν άλλο ένα ενδιάμεσο βήμα στην πορεία προς το ζητούμενο στην Ελλάδα σήμερα, την επάνοδο στην αρχαία, τη γλώσσα των ενδόξων ΑΗΠ, γιατί είμαι ακράδαντα πεπεισμένος ότι αυτή θα αναχαιτίσει το δέος που νιώθουμε όλοι σήμερα απέναντι στους "σωτήρες" μας δυτικούς παγκοσμιοποιητές, φέρνοντας μαζί της το κλέος της χρυσής εποχής που οι Έλληνες ήμασταν κυρίαρχοι του κόσμου, αληθινοί παγκοσμιο-ποιητές! Αμ πώς!



Marinos said:


> Η διγλωσσία δεν ταιριάζει σε ένα σύγχρονο κράτος, ούτε βοηθούν οι μεσοβέζικες λύσεις. Πλήρης αποκατάσταση του πολυτονικού τώρα! Το έγραψα και στο ὑπουργεῖονπαιδείας.γκρ


Μαρίνο, να καταστρώσουμε ένα σχέδιο δράσης. Έχω να προτείνω και όνομα και ακρωνύμιο: ΟΜΑΪΤΟΝΤΟΝ (OMάδα ΑντΙστασης στο διπλοΤΟΝικό)


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 1, 2011)

Ψάχνω να βρω το πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο. Είναι αυτό ή η αναζήτηση; Δεν έχω καταλήξει. 

Αν δεν είναι αστείο πάντως, θέλει συζήτηση. Και πιστεύω πως θα είναι πολύ μεγάλη...


----------



## stathis (Apr 1, 2011)

daeman said:


> Μαρίνο, να καταστρώσουμε ένα σχέδιο δράσης. Έχω να προτείνω και όνομα και ακρωνύμιο: ΟΜΑΪΤΟΝΤΟΝ (OMάδα ΑντΙστασης στο διπλοΤΟΝικό)


Κατά το _μπον μπον_ και το _πον πον_;


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2011)

stathis said:


> Κατά το _μπον μπον_ και το _πον πον_;


 
Όχι, κατά το OMG, αλλά καθόλου δεν θα πείραζε να είχαμε και τσιρλίντερς με πον-πον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2011)

Πού μας στέλνεις, στο No access; (Το παρόν μήνυμα θα αυτοκαταστραφεί σε 60').


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2011)

Although we may still have no access to that _vision_ :inno:, at least now there's an image there.


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2011)

Από το 1979 στον Λυκαβητό, μια εποχή πολύ κοντά στο πνεύμα και το γράμμα (περισπώμενο ή όχι) του νήματος, από μια συναυλία στην οποία είχα την τύχη (και την αλτική ικανότητα για ν' ανέβω στους βράχους, αφού το θεατράκι είχε γεμίσει ασφυκτικά) να βρεθώ.

Δε μας τρομάζουν τα νέα μέτρα :down:


----------



## eva27 (Apr 1, 2011)

Καλή πρωταπριλιά!


----------

